# Is This Flatcar Load Realistic?



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm in the process of making loads for my flatcars and gondola cars (pipes, wood, metal sheets, etc.) and I came across this example. Is this a realistic model of a real-world load, specifically the way it sticks out the end so far?










http://cs.trains.com/TRCCS/forums/p/184892/2021713.aspx


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Oversize (length or width) loads are shipped overhanging other cars, although I would think they'd open up both ends of the drop-end gondola, center the load and run an idler flatcar on both ends for balance/clearance. (Just read an article about oversize loads in the NMRA magazine)


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

It's not a common practice but they do that with over sized telephone poles. A more common load is long steel I beams, I've seen several recently running by my place!
I've seen them in drop end gondola cars, Two flatbed cars (with the load pivoting in the center of each flat car) and oversized flatbeds like these!
















And yes as Scott said they would be centered in the gondola not all off one side!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Yes...the empty flat is called an idler car. I see you've been scoping Dr. Wayne's fantastic layout.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm not sure that it's common to see that now, but it was done in the past. The Cumbres and Toltec (former Rio Grande Western narrow gauge) has a lot of gondolas with the ends that come out to allow for a long load like that. The flat car at each end allows for the overhang at each end (idler cars as mentioned by shaygetz)


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

OK it just looked kinda unsafe and a little like "******* engineering" but if you guys says it's common practice then so be it!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Interesting discussion, guys.

I (naively) would not have thought that that was done in real life. Seems odd. But life is odd, I guess! Thanks for the education.

TJ


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

At about the 2 minute mark in this video you'll see a prototype of that practice.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MwSbYICrYj8


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

santafe158 said:


> At about the 2 minute mark in this video you'll see a prototype of that practice.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MwSbYICrYj8


Yea I see it thanks.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

That little engine works awfully hard to get up to the ten thousand foot elevation but if you watch part two it coasts all the way down. Pretty neat railroad. Pete


----------

